# Light and sight



## Vulcan (Sep 23, 2017)

I have this flash light bought from bill Hayes at pocketpredator.com with an adjustable Beam. And sights made out out zip ties that I can adjust for different distances. Has anybody else used the zip tie method. Also how do I post pictures?


----------

